# Texas unicorn nymph



## Engraver30 (Aug 19, 2007)

Still playing with my camera. This is one of my Texas Unicorn, L3


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 20, 2007)

HaHa! Hes a giraffe of the mantis kingdom!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

ready to do a beauty contest


----------



## Lee Slikkers (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, he is very dark brown compared to my 6 unicorns...all are roughly the same light tan coloration.

Nice pic!

Lee


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 21, 2007)

> HaHa! Hes a giraffe of the mantis kingdom!


8) :lol: 8) .

Beautiful mantid.


----------

